
Ask HN: Why have a robot to flip burgers? - SQL2219
Seems like a Rube Goldberg solution. Why not cook both sides at once like a George Foreman grill?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;techcrunch.com&#x2F;2018&#x2F;02&#x2F;15&#x2F;miso-scores-10-million-to-bring-its-hamburger-flipping-robot-to-more-restaurants&#x2F;
======
gvb
Better solution that already exists: the Nieco autonomous broiler (Burger
King):

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHU8kZ2l4Qg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHU8kZ2l4Qg)

